# Reaper Miniatures Kickstarter



## ahayford (Jul 26, 2012)

Reaper Miniatures Bones: An Evolution Of Gaming Miniatures by Reaper Miniatures — Kickstarter

Looks like they are trying to get a bunch of their metal line done in plastic. Looks like a pretty sweet deal if you are so inclined.


----------



## mhensley (Aug 7, 2012)

This thing keeps getting more and more tempting.  They're almost up to 100 minis for $100.


----------



## ahayford (Aug 7, 2012)

The affordable big sized mini's is what pulled me in.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 7, 2012)

Its definitely going to go over 100 mini's too. Plus the $10 and $18 add ons are pretty darn sweet, if they are things your looking for. I am just glad the solid silver mini's sold out before I found out about this. Saved me a lot of money.


----------



## FATDRAGONGAMES (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm definitely getting in on this at the $100 level plus some extras.


----------



## czak (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't need the paints, but 25 bucks for a minis case with foam is a pretty good deal - going to need two two fit all the minis in by the end though.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 7, 2012)

My resolve to not get in on this Kickstarter is weakening by the day!  I have so many minis to paint, yet this dead just keeps on getting sweeter.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah I have like a million unpainted miniatures in my closet but I'm definitely going to join this at the $100 point. 

Ouch.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 7, 2012)

God I wish I could afford a hundred dollars.


----------



## Jester David (Aug 7, 2012)

This is a great kickstarter with terrible timing. 
Right in the middle of con season? Sorry, I have GenCon kicking my wallet's ass and Pathfinder minis looming. Had this been out in November of January I couldn't throw money at it fast enough.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Aug 7, 2012)

They look pretty sweet but I have sooo many cases of D&D minis already...


----------



## FATDRAGONGAMES (Aug 8, 2012)

Holy cr@p... they just added the fire elementals, making it 106 minis at the $100 pledge level.


----------



## czak (Aug 8, 2012)

They've added two more dragons as well as the elementals.

The townsfolk are funded and added to the vampire pledge level:







Time for a tavern brawl.



The set of fire elementals and the two new dragons:


----------



## czak (Aug 8, 2012)

Reaperbryan just put up some scale photos:


----------



## FATDRAGONGAMES (Aug 9, 2012)

Holy. Cr@p. I have to get those dragons.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 9, 2012)

Man, all those miniatures, and free shipping, twice, for only $100, SWEEET!


----------



## Treebore (Aug 9, 2012)

Next goal will put us at 111 mini's for $100, shipping included in the US and Canada.


----------



## czak (Aug 10, 2012)

Another goal: Spoooky specters added to the vampire pledge level. I wonder if they can do them in glow in the dark plastic.

Also, so very close to seeing what is under the balor's gravestone.


----------



## czak (Aug 10, 2012)

Next stretch goal has been revealed:









Also, pledgers can now order extras of all the addons:


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Aug 10, 2012)

ShinHakkaider said:


> Yeah I have like a million unpainted miniatures in my closet but I'm definitely going to join this at the $100 point.
> 
> Ouch.




aaaaaand...yeah yesterday I contributed at the $100 level. This was too good to pass up and although my wife MAY murder me when this box comes in I wont mind as long as she murders me AFTER I get to open the box a peer lovingly at a whole bunch of minis that I'll probably NEVER get to finish painting. 

And it's probably going to be more than $100 in the end run simply because of soe the bonus mini's that I want to get. 

*Wallet Screams in Pain*


----------



## JediSoth (Aug 10, 2012)

Man, I want to add on to my Vampire-pledge, but where to start and where to stop? There's so much goodness I can't stand it! Best Kickstarter ever!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 13, 2012)

FATDRAGONGAMES said:


> Holy. Cr@p. I have to get those dragons, _giants, orcs and paint sets_.




fifm!!

This is just too good to pass up!  My wife is giving the OK as long as I sell a few more of my WotC D&D minis (not a problem - those things have already financed a huge sewer repair and new floors!! LOL!).  I really want to get back into painting and these minis are simply jaw dropping amazing.  Add in some new paints (and a few giants and dragons to replace the ones I'm selling) and I'll be set for life - or at least until the next Reaper Kickstarter!


----------



## Pour (Aug 13, 2012)

I've actually never gotten into metal minis till now, but the Vampire level is WAY too good a deal to pass up. Added on 20 orcs for 25 bucks, too. Considering the paints and the case, but not sure they're a good deal or not.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 13, 2012)

Pour said:


> . Considering the paints and the case, but not sure they're a good deal or not.




They are an awesome deal! Not nearly as awesome as the mini's themselves, but over half off retail. Believe its in the neighborhood of 60% off retail, but someone far more familiar with Reaper retail pricing will hopefully confirm the actual percentage of discounts.


----------



## Pour (Aug 13, 2012)

Treebore said:


> They are an awesome deal! Not nearly as awesome as the mini's themselves, but over half off retail. Believe its in the neighborhood of 60% off retail, but someone far more familiar with Reaper retail pricing will hopefully confirm the actual percentage of discounts.




That's both awesome and terrible news. Up side, great deals cannot be ignored. Down side, up goes my pledge haha.


----------



## ahayford (Aug 13, 2012)

You guys should check out the Red Box campaign as well. Tre has sculpted a lot of the awesome models in the Reaper KS. He even has a stretch goal named after him (Mind your Manors) They are just about to hit a new stretch goal for free zombies for the $100 pledge level.

Red Box Kickstarter


----------



## Dice4Hire (Aug 13, 2012)

Between these two kickstarters it looks like time to invest in a mini paint company.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 13, 2012)

Pour said:


> I've actually never gotten into *metal minis* till now, but the Vampire level is WAY too good a deal to pass up. Added on 20 orcs for 25 bucks, too. Considering the paints and the case, but not sure they're a good deal or not.




I might be mis-reading you here but the 'Bones' line Reaper's kickstarter is about are all plastic.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 13, 2012)

117 minis now, BEFORE any add on options.


Yeah, the "Bones" line are all plastic.

Only the solid silver mechs weren't plastic. I think one of the ones in the Vampire level might be metal, but the vast majority, if not all, are plastic, not metal.


----------



## Pour (Aug 13, 2012)

Holy Bovine said:


> I might be mis-reading you here but the 'Bones' line Reaper's kickstarter is about are all plastic.




WHAT! Canceling my pledge right this- hehe whoops, my bad, plastic. Hell, plastic, metal, it's all good in my book.


----------



## Pour (Aug 13, 2012)

ahayford said:


> You guys should check out the Red Box campaign as well. Tre has sculpted a lot of the awesome models in the Reaper KS. He even has a stretch goal named after him (Mind your Manors) They are just about to hit a new stretch goal for free zombies for the $100 pledge level.
> 
> Red Box Kickstarter





Oh why, why, why did I click that link... *chaching*


----------



## czak (Aug 13, 2012)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1103158358/red-box-games-helsvakt-hordeRed Box Games Kickstarter



Pour said:


> Oh why, why, why did I click that link... *chaching*




I have a bunch of Tre's metal minis, including a goblin riding a bear. I was really happy to see the "Mind your Manors" stretch goal, love that ogre. His own kickstarter  is a fantastic deal now that the free zombies have been funded. Nearly wrapped up, 2 days left. The reaper guys are even backing his project 


Okay, news on the reaper front.

The pit fiend and balor are funded, the next stretch goal is 6 more heroes added to the vampire pledge level.

The stretch goal after that, is a 10 dollar Deathsleet, I think the wings are 10 inches high or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## czak (Aug 13, 2012)

Someone who owns the mini has provided a scale photo:


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Aug 13, 2012)

czak said:


> Someone who owns the mini has provided a scale photo:




HOLY. CRAP. 

Pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease hit that pledge goal...


----------



## czak (Aug 13, 2012)

We've revealed another stretch goal:

Chronoscope minis added to the vampire pledge level for free. Good news for sci fi / deadlands folks.  Also, a gatling gun armed super intelligent cyber ape makes a great BBEG.

Mr. Bones mini added.

Colossal Skeletal Giant for $10

















The Skeletal giant in play:






Black and white pic from reaper's page. The little white triangles on the right hand side are set at 1/2 inch and 1 inch:


----------



## Treebore (Aug 13, 2012)

My checking account is going to stop talking to me.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Aug 14, 2012)

Treebore said:


> My checking account is going to stop talking to me.




Yours? I hear mine sharpening the two-handed vorpal sword behind me on a whetstone.

But these minis...they are GLORIOUS.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 14, 2012)

Despite my large amount of unpainted minis sitting in my drawers, I'm almost certainly going in for the $100 level on this Kickstarter.  I'll remain in denial by telling myself that I'll use the time between now and March to paint some of those minis up to create space for the Reaper Bones!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## SeprenMaelstrom (Aug 14, 2012)

*There there, chequing account*

Well, I finally convinced myself to go in for the $60 Mummy level because the deal is too great. Then, after a few minutes of increasing weakness, I increased it to the $100 Vampire level. Too good of a deal, responsibility be damned... We're at 117 minis for $100 now, and it has the Chronoscope and Mr Bones at the next goal... If y'ask me, it won't take long before the next one is reached. Looking forward to getting all of these wee things, shipping-free. =D


----------



## czak (Aug 14, 2012)

We have funded Deathsleet. 10 dollar dragons woo!

The next goal is the chronoscope bones one.

The next revealed goal is a trio of Cthulhu mythos beasties for $10 dollars and 6 imef marines (or more $6 per set of 6 if you decide to buy more).

ReaperBryan also said that the next goal will be a fantasy one. Probably they are just doubling down to secure the hordes of sci fi fans


----------



## Blastin (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm in for $175, vampire level plus extra for...extras. The deal was great before...now it's just insanly good.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeprenMaelstrom (Aug 15, 2012)

Considering all that comes with the Vampire level, I've considered adding $25 for the minis case... But I can't justify it from a financial standpoint. Gahh, this is rough. Next goal already reached, though! This thing is on fire!


----------



## Treebore (Aug 15, 2012)

SeprenMaelstrom said:


> Considering all that comes with the Vampire level, I've considered adding $25 for the minis case... But I can't justify it from a financial standpoint. Gahh, this is rough. Next goal already reached, though! This thing is on fire!





At this point, anyone with any interest in mini's would be kind of foolish not to jump on this, unless they are unfortunate to be in a position where they simply cannot afford it.


We are down to $.75/ mini, with shipping included. Only way you can likely ever beat that is through thievery.


----------



## ahayford (Aug 16, 2012)

$25 for a case like that is pretty nice. You'd be lucky to find anything near that at retail. BTW...Clockwork dragon...couldn't believe it.


----------



## Gulla (Aug 16, 2012)

This is too good to pass on. Even with international shipping this is as close to free as I'll ever get. And it's a wonderful excuse to get a painting night with the Warhammer playing kid as well. Maybe I'll finally get a proper collection of painted minis 

Now the only question is how many of the optional pieces to get (and how many mini cases do I need. They cost a fortune here and are hard to get, now they are dead cheap.)


----------



## Treebore (Aug 16, 2012)

Gulla said:


> This is too good to pass on. Even with international shipping this is as close to free as I'll ever get. And it's a wonderful excuse to get a painting night with the Warhammer playing kid as well. Maybe I'll finally get a proper collection of painted minis
> 
> Now the only question is how many of the optional pieces to get (and how many mini cases do I need. They cost a fortune here and are hard to get, now they are dead cheap.)





Looks like your going to need 3 cases if you also get large pieces.

"Everybody, at any level of support, can now have this hard plastic miniature carrying case by increasing your pledge by only $25.  It comes with 6 pieces of foam, cut to fit over 100 miniatures!  (Add +$5 Shipping for international pledges, unless your current level already pays more than $5 for shipping.)  Outrider Hobbies designed the foam.  Additional designs to fit this case, including designs that hold Reaper Master Series Paint, tools, or larger figures can be ordered through foamcorps.com"


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 16, 2012)

The $655K level rewards have been revealed!  Pathfinder goblins and one helluva a  great dragon mini!!


----------



## Jupp (Aug 16, 2012)

You have to love Paizo for jumping on that Kickstarter. Nice move indeed.


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 16, 2012)

I pledged $150 last night! This thing was just too good to pass up and I'm excited, though I don't know when I'll have the time to paint all the minis when I get them. I also backed the Dwarven Adventurers so by the time it's all said and done between the two I'll have over 200 minis to paint lol.


----------



## czak (Aug 16, 2012)

Woah? The pathfinder dragon! Didn't see that coming! It is one nice mini in metal.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Aug 17, 2012)

D00d, this is the most AWESOME Kickstarter EVER. 

EVER.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 17, 2012)

Just upped my pledge to cover all the mini add ons so far.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Aug 17, 2012)

Treebore said:


> Just upped my pledge to cover all the mini add ons so far.




I'm waiting until close to the end so that I don't have to keep changing it. I really hope the Pathfinder Dragon comes into play. WANT.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 17, 2012)

ShinHakkaider said:


> I'm waiting until close to the end so that I don't have to keep changing it. I really hope the Pathfinder Dragon comes into play. WANT.




I do it to break the new levels faster. Besides, if too many people wait until "the last minute" they may bog down or outright crash the servers. Plus it took me less than two minutes.


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Aug 17, 2012)

Treebore said:


> I do it to break the new levels faster. Besides, if too many people wait until "the last minute" they may bog down or outright crash the servers. Plus it took me less than two minutes.




Crap. That's actually a good point. I'll recalculate the extras that want. At this point I've got to add AT LEAST another $80-90 and that's not including the Pathfinder Dragon yet...


----------



## Piaevo (Aug 17, 2012)

I just sold off a bunch of junk on the bay, now I see this...
It doesn't make me save my money any easier...
This is really such a great deal, and that Paizo dragon is really the temping part for me.


----------



## MerricB (Aug 17, 2012)

Woohoo! I can get the clockwork dragon! 

Cheers!


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, it just keeps flying upwards! I hope they hit all their stretch goals that'd be awesome. I've already upped my pledge.


----------



## Jupp (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah, this thing just flies through the roof. 675k just went by in a gust of awesome.


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 17, 2012)

I hope it hits the Drow, that'd be awesomesauce. I'm thinking about upping my pledge again so that I can get the Drow Centaurs... This is not healthy for my wallet!


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres (Aug 17, 2012)

I was able to go through Paizo's 10-year anniversary sale (mostly) unscathed, but I'm having a really hard time resisting this one.

I sincerely don't think I will be able to avoid hitting the pledge button in the next 8 days. And I don't even paint miniatures!

Please, help me


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 17, 2012)

Dimitri Mazieres said:


> I was able to go through Paizo's 10-year anniversary sale (mostly) unscathed, but I'm having a really hard time resisting this one.
> 
> I sincerely don't think I will be able to avoid hitting the pledge button in the next 8 days. And I don't even paint miniatures!
> 
> Please, help me



Come to the dark side! We have cookies and amazing miniatures... you know you want to... Then go over to the thread I started about painting minis and read the advice the others posted there so that you learn how to do it like I am.


----------



## czak (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay, as of posting the KS had jumped up over 100k today, so I'll try to run through everything that has been added:

The pathfinder goblins and the dragon and the Drow are in:














Currently working on:











Next Goal is:


----------



## czak (Aug 18, 2012)

Two new paint sets as well:


----------



## czak (Aug 18, 2012)

A four stretch goal day (something like 140k in one day).

Next goal:






And now you need a monster - a big monster for your Frost Giant King to  command into battle!  This massive Frost Wyrm is over 4 inches tall, and  would be classified as Huge in Role-Playing Game terms.


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of the Nova Corps or the Zombie Hunters (probably because I'm more of a fantasy guy than sci-fi when playing TTRPG's), but I'm stoked about the Drow! I really hope this hits all of its goals. I'm temped to up my pledge again for the Drow Centaurs and if we get high enough to get the frost wyrm as well!


----------



## czak (Aug 18, 2012)

7 days left, we'll hit the wyrm no problem.

Some scale photos of the larger minis:


----------



## czak (Aug 18, 2012)

New Stretch goal:


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh, for the love of Gary, stop this madness! Stop adding minis! I won't be able to resist it!


----------



## D'karr (Aug 18, 2012)

Dimitri Mazieres said:


> Oh, for the love of Gary, stop this madness! Stop adding minis! I won't be able to resist it!




For the love of Gary, DON'T LISTEN to this man!!!!    LOL


----------



## czak (Aug 19, 2012)

They are adding new minis:


----------



## Piaevo (Aug 19, 2012)

Pushed the "Red Button".
In for $110. I will be getting the Paizo Dragon.
/drool


----------



## Samurai (Aug 19, 2012)

Piaevo said:


> Pushed the "Red Button".
> In for $110. I will be getting the Paizo Dragon.
> /drool




I'm already in for more than twice that, so many great minis in there that I want!  Clockwork dragon, giants, driders,  etc!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 19, 2012)

Dimitri Mazieres said:


> I was able to go through Paizo's 10-year anniversary sale (mostly) unscathed, but I'm having a really hard time resisting this one.
> 
> I sincerely don't think I will be able to avoid hitting the pledge button in the next 8 days. And I don't even paint miniatures!
> 
> Please, help me




Someone over on paizo said even if you hate miniatures you'd be a fool to pass this deal up!  DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IT!!


----------



## Gulla (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, and with the current extremely good offers on extras those of us who fail the will save late will contribute several hundred dollars immediately. I mean you get so many minis that you *need* the paint and three cases and some more minis and ...


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Aug 19, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaand the Pathfinder Iconics are FUNDED.

again. BEST. KICKSTARTER. EVER.


----------



## czak (Aug 19, 2012)

Pirates next and then dracolich and dungeon dressing.  Reaper says the giant rock base will likely be toned down in the sculpt.


----------



## czak (Aug 20, 2012)

The pirates are funded - up at something rediculous like 183 minis for 100 dollars now.

Next up after the dracolich, a nodwick lookalike and friends!


----------



## Riley (Aug 20, 2012)

The Vampire level is getting to be such a steal that it's starting to make the add-ons look... expensive?


----------



## S'mon (Aug 20, 2012)

Riley said:


> The Vampire level is getting to be such a steal that it's starting to make the add-ons look... expensive?




Heh, yeah - I've pledged for Vampire plus $40 of add-ons as I want some big minis too, but I'm being picky as most will probably be available retail for around twice the KS price, so I can always get them if/when I need them. Whereas the Vampire included figs will likely be around 4 times the price per mini on average -  $2 rather than 50 cents. 

Reaper Miniatures :: Miniatures


----------



## JediSoth (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, I go to Gen Con for four days and it LOOKS like the number of miniatures I'm going to get has doubled. I know that isn't REALLY the base, but dag gone...that's a LOT of new minis in the last 5 days.

If I don't consider myself a pretty good mini painter by the time I get through all of these, I will be a living FAIL (I'm thoroughly mediocre right now).

Whenever I look at that big picture of what the Vampire level includes, I just start cackling and rubbing my hands together. It's INSANE.


----------



## D'karr (Aug 20, 2012)

Probably only a few hours before they hit the 1.1 Mil stretch goal.

This thing is K-R-A-Z-Y!!!!!!





-


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 20, 2012)

Looking forward to hitting the $1.1 million mark and being able to get  the dracolich Nethyrmaul! I had to up my pledge again last night by over $50 with all the cool add-ons. 

I'm not big on the townsfolk II, but I'm happy to  see this KS kicking a$$ and excited to see what the other stretch goals will bring. Wouldn't it be awesome if this thing hit $2 million + by the end of the 30 days?


----------



## crazy_cat (Aug 20, 2012)

In the last 24 hours only this Kickstarter has added $170K and shows no sign of slowing down - so new add ons keep being unlocked. What you now get at the Vampire level ($100 buy in, plus S&H) is an almost unbelievable deal.


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 20, 2012)

crazy_cat said:


> In the last 24 hours only this Kickstarter has added $170K and shows no sign of slowing down - so new add ons keep being unlocked. What you now get at the Vampire level ($100 buy in, plus S&H) is an almost unbelievable deal.




I completely agree with you there. I'm loving this KS, it's awesome and one of the best I've seen. I'm glad I decided to back it, though it'll take a long time to get all of them painted!

I have a couple of questions about these things based off of hearing that they come on the "broccoli bases," I'm not absolutely certain what this means.
1) Do the normal figures fit in the 1x1 inch squares on the normal battle map? How about the bigger (large, huge, etc)? 
2) Or do I have to cut the base off and affix it to a different base like a square or circle?
3) If I have to buy new bases, where should I purchase them (online)?


----------



## Alan Shutko (Aug 20, 2012)

Traveon Wyvernspur said:


> I have a couple of questions about these things based off of hearing that they come on the "broccoli bases," I'm not absolutely certain what this means.
> 1) Do the normal figures fit in the 1x1 inch squares on the normal battle map? How about the bigger (large, huge, etc)?
> 2) Or do I have to cut the base off and affix it to a different base like a square or circle?
> 3) If I have to buy new bases, where should I purchase them (online)?




Broccoli base means a base built into the mini with some amount of texturing.  Example: 







Yes, the normal figures fit in the 1x1 squares on the map.  The larger ones also usually fit as well. The big difference is that instead of being a square or circle, larger creatures will be rectangular.  For example, a horse will have a base that's about equal to a 1x2 rectangle.

You certainly can cut off the base and attach a new one, or just attach a base beneath the broccoli base.  Some people like to do this. I've never bothered.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 20, 2012)

I got on this when Paizo got involved, but before I could get logged into my account, they had already blown past the first Pathfinder add-on.  I even held off (a little bit) on GenCon purchases so I could add a few more +cost bonuses... Do not regret it one bit.  I even added enough for that gargantuan undead dragon as soon as I saw it as a goal. This is an obscene deal.  (mental note, clear schedule for painting..)  Good on ya' , Reaper.


----------



## czak (Aug 20, 2012)

The dracolich is a funded option now.

Next reveal is mummies added to the vampire pledge level:


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 20, 2012)

Alan Shutko said:


> Broccoli base means a base built into the mini with some amount of texturing.  Example:
> 
> Yes, the normal figures fit in the 1x1 squares on the map.  The larger ones also usually fit as well. The big difference is that instead of being a square or circle, larger creatures will be rectangular.  For example, a horse will have a base that's about equal to a 1x2 rectangle.
> 
> You certainly can cut off the base and attach a new one, or just attach a base beneath the broccoli base.  Some people like to do this. I've never bothered.




Thanks for the answer!


----------



## czak (Aug 21, 2012)

Once we hit this stretch goal (about 200k away, so a day and a half or so at current pace) the deal will have gotten to 200 minis for 100 dollars. Insanity!


----------



## D'karr (Aug 21, 2012)

czak said:


> Insanity!




Insanity?  This      is      REAPER!!!!!!!!  [Chest Kick]


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 21, 2012)

Traveon Wyvernspur said:


> 1) Do the normal figures fit in the 1x1 inch squares on the normal battle map?



Usually they fit a 1" circle, sometimes the feet are so far apart you need to put them diagonally on a 1" square.







> 2) Or do I have to cut the base off and affix it to a different base like a square or circle?



Rarely do you HAVE to cut the broccoli away, but sometimes the brocoli will overhang the 1" base.



> How about the bigger (large, huge, etc)?



Hard to say, The Monster minis were not always make with a particular base size in mind.



> 3) If I have to buy new bases, where should I purchase them (online)?



1" metal bases { called washers by normal folks ] can be bought at the hardware store. 100 can often be bought for between $3 to $15 US dollars. Call the local stores, the prices do vary store to store. 1.5" and 2" metal washers can also be bought there for moderately higher prices. if you want a 3/4" base, a US penny will work.

Poker chips are usually either 1.5" or 40mm. Cheaper ones are usually 1.5".

Bases can be had pretty cheaply if you know where to look. 1" discs show up often in several types of merchandise. If you buy bases online, there is a decent chance the shipping will cost you more than than the bases would have cost you at the Dollar Store / Craft store / Hardware store.

This guy has decent prices for plastic bases, but he recently got himself a day job so this supply might dry up. Bases for miniatures

Even with international shipping EM4 minis bases are a good value. They are very close to the "slotta" bases games workshop uses and these were the bases Wotc used for the 2001 Chainmail game. em4miniatures Miniatures Bases

Galeforce 9 USED to sell pints and quarts of MDF bases for a good price.

Some folks swear by litko, but they overcharge for Oval and Pill shaped bases.
Circular Miniature Bases: 25 mm - LITKO Game Accessories

I've used this company for MDF bases because they don't have giant upcharges on oval and Pill bases. Home - Welcome to Warbases.co.uk


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 21, 2012)

@frankthedm thanks for all the info. I'd give you XP, but apparently I already have!


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 21, 2012)

XP to frankthedm, covered for you and me too!  I haven't decided if/how I'm going to base these, but good info to have.  Thanks!


----------



## czak (Aug 21, 2012)

More pathfinder iconics, and after this one, another big monster.






Also, they have confirmed that there will be future pathfinder stretch goals including more of the iconics and monsters.


----------



## D'karr (Aug 22, 2012)

Only $16K for the next stretch goal, and we have 3 days to go.  I honestly feel giddy about this project.


----------



## Gulla (Aug 22, 2012)

This is getting very expensive, even though it is very cheap. It costs a lot of money to save so much. I figure I finally understand what my wife feels like at a shoe-sale


----------



## Jupp (Aug 22, 2012)

czak said:


> More pathfinder iconics, and after this one, another big monster.
> 
> Also, they have confirmed that there will be future pathfinder stretch goals including more of the iconics and monsters.




I am just not sure how many more stretch goals we will see on this kickstarter. It feels like the saturation is already very high on this one. Though I really would not mind another goal with PF minis


----------



## czak (Aug 22, 2012)

Another stretch goal announced:


----------



## D'karr (Aug 22, 2012)

D'karr said:


> Only $16K for the next stretch goal, and we have 3 days to go.  I honestly feel giddy about this project.




Already blew through that one.  3 days left, and this just keeps getting better.


----------



## Zaukrie (Aug 22, 2012)

I went in last night, now I need to learn to paint.....


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 22, 2012)

Zaukrie said:


> I went in last night, now I need to learn to paint.....




Check out the thread I started here. This KS was one of the reasons I started it.


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 22, 2012)

D'karr said:


> Already blew through that one.  3 days left, and this just keeps getting better.



Dang I'm already in for $250 and now this Hydra pops up on the horizon? I'm thinking I may end up going in for at or above $300 by the time it's done... *Looks at his crying wallet in sympathy*


----------



## Jupp (Aug 22, 2012)

Who'd have known that saving money would cost such alot of it....


----------



## Jupp (Aug 22, 2012)

czak said:


> Another stretch goal announced:




That thing has such a Harryhausen vibe it's just freakin' awesome.


----------



## D'karr (Aug 22, 2012)

$24K from the next stretch goal.  I wonder what odds, I could get in Vegas, that we blow that one out of the park within the next 12 hours?

If I bet on this in Vegas, will I make enough money to add to my pledge, yet again?

My will defense is being severely attacked.  Receiving Ongoing Psychic damage from the figmentia.




EDIT:  Oops, I blinked 23K...  Forget that, blinked again 22K...  Dang it, 21K!  Must stop blinking 3K to go!!!!






-


----------



## D'karr (Aug 22, 2012)

Another stretch goal *shattered*, in 2 hours.  Now only $118K to the next one.  I must stop blinking, or Reaper will run out of stretch goals pretty soon.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 23, 2012)

ok....I know I'm a 42 year old man but......OMG!!!!!!! I WANT THAT HYDRA!!!!!


----------



## D'karr (Aug 23, 2012)

Blastin said:


> ok....I know I'm a 42 year old man but......OMG!!!!!!! I WANT THAT HYDRA!!!!!




Don't fret, I'm older than that, and I want it.

Go for it. Only 68 hours to go, and at this pace I'm pretty sure that we'll hit the next stretch goal before tomorrow morning.

Come join the figmentia, the water is great!!!!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Aug 23, 2012)

I already have 3000+ D&D minis but I broke down and pledged at the Vampire level. Gonna trade in Sophie for Orcpocalypse, probably...

AR


----------



## FATDRAGONGAMES (Aug 23, 2012)

Every day I keep checking the KS page, I can't believe how much stuff has been added!!!!


----------



## D'karr (Aug 23, 2012)

Altamont Ravenard said:


> I already have 3000+ D&D minis but I broke down and pledged at the Vampire level. Gonna trade in Sophie for Orcpocalypse, probably...
> 
> AR




You will go to the Reaper system.  There you will learn from Sophie, the Miniatures Master who instructed me.

Welcome to the "fig" side.  Search your feelings, you know this to be true.


----------



## D'karr (Aug 23, 2012)

FATDRAGONGAMES said:


> Every day I keep checking the KS page, I can't believe how much stuff has been added!!!!




Believe and you can achieve.  $53K for the next stretch goal.  Drooling!!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 23, 2012)

This Kickstarter is certainly an awesome deal, but is anyone worried that this will hurt Reaper's sales in the long run?  At the moment there are over 8,000 backers, the vast majority of them at the Vampire level.  Those people are likely getting so many minis that they probably won't need to buy any more unpainted minis for a couple of years (and longer than that for some people).

I have no idea how big Reaper's customer base is, but that sounds like quite a few potential buyers to not get any sales from for a while.  Yes, they have taken over $1.6m in pledges at this points, but when most people are getting over 200 minis, many of which are Huge sized or bigger, how much money are they making.  Once you take out shipping, Kickstarter and Amazon fees and the cost of actually making the molds and casting the minis I wouldn't think it would be a heck of a lot.

Obviously the people running Reaper must have some idea of what they're doing considering how long they have been around.  But still, I do worry if they are getting in over their heads.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## D'karr (Aug 23, 2012)

Olaf the Stout said:


> This Kickstarter is certainly an awesome deal, but is anyone worried that this will hurt Reaper's sales in the long run?  At the moment there are over 8,000 backers, the vast majority of them at the Vampire level.  Those people are likely getting so many minis that they probably won't need to buy any more unpainted minis for a couple of years (and longer than that for some people).
> 
> I have no idea how big Reaper's customer base is, but that sounds like quite a few potential buyers to not get any sales from for a while.  Yes, they have taken over $1.6m in pledges at this points, but when most people are getting over 200 minis, many of which are Huge sized or bigger, how much money are they making.  Once you take out shipping, Kickstarter and Amazon fees and the cost of actually making the molds and casting the minis I wouldn't think it would be a heck of a lot.
> 
> ...




The cost of the minis and the shipping is peanuts compared to the cost of producing the molds for plastic.

That is where Reaper will recoup all their costs, and make their money.  The molds for plastic are not like the ones for metal.  The rubber molds for metal have a limited amount of uses, before they have to be remade, but they are somewhat "cheap" to produce.  With plastic that is not the case, basically making the molds is very expensive, relatively, but you can use them almost indefinitely.

The problem right now is that the price of tin, used for the casting of pewter miniatures, has gone through the roof.  This makes the manufacturing of metal miniatures expensive, and the consumer eats that cost almost directly.  When the consumer is presented with an option for a cheaper alternative at the same quality level, it's almost a no-brainer to go for the cheaper alternative.  Enter plastic.  

The problem with plastic is that the initial up front cost is very expensive, so the consumer eats that cost and plastic does not drop in price until a later time.

However, if Reaper is able to subsidize the cost of mold production then they can produce miniatures at a much cheaper cost, and pass that to the consumer/investor.  Right now the people putting their money on the Kickstarter are basically investing in the future of Reaper Plastic.  Their return on investment is being payed out in miniatures, which Reaper will be able to mass produce at a relatively cheap price because the cost of the molds has been subsidized by the investors.

For the foreseeable future Reaper does not have to pay to produce new molds for the Bones line, and they get to produce a much more extensive line of quality plastic miniatures that the consumer wants.  They make their money in volume and time.  The upfront cost of the molds (the expensive investment) is covered.  From that point on, the production costs start getting much cheaper.  They can also capitalize in volume because they get to put larger orders for plastic, which drops the price even more.  When they eventually move the production to their own facilities they make even more.

It's good to be on the "ground floor" of an opportunity like this.  Reaper wanted enough money to produce molds for 30 additional miniatures.  They were only asking for $30K.  They have blown the doors of that by an incredibly significant factor.

Even though there's a large amount of people that are investing right now does not mean that there is not an even more significant amount of people that are not investing and will continue to buy Reaper Plastic for years to come, and over time the market continues to be refreshed with retail consumers.


----------



## czak (Aug 23, 2012)

Hydra and lizardmen are funded. Next goal, griffon and owlbear:


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 23, 2012)

I wouldn't call the cost of shipping peanuts.  Let's assume that shipping costs $30 per person.  I'm not sure what shipping costs are like in the US, but there is no way that Reaper will be able to ship a Vampire package to me in Australia for anywhere near $30.  And that's without me ordering any figure cases (which I will).  Now obviously they are shipping the majority of their packages to the US, but those that are going to Australia, Asia and Europe will bring the average shipping cost up quite a bit.  Add to that the cost of shipping everything to the US in the first place and I think shipping would be in the ballpark of $300k.  That certainly isn't anything to be sneezed at.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 23, 2012)

Riley said:


> The Vampire level is getting to be such a steal that it's starting to make the add-ons look... expensive?



They add up so fragging fast!







Altamont Ravenard said:


> I already have 3000+ D&D minis but I broke down and pledged at the Vampire level. Gonna trade in Sophie for Orcpocalypse, probably...



Definitely. $25  for one mini because she's metal, limited edition and potential naked ... or $25 Gargantuan Dracolich. Neither will show up often in campaigns but I'm more comfortable showing off a painted monster rather than a painted pin up. 



Olaf the Stout said:


> This Kickstarter is certainly an awesome deal, but is anyone worried that this will hurt Reaper's sales in the long run?



In the long run they are doomed no matter what they do. They have to hurry. 3D printing is not yet a threat to miniature manufacturers, but it will be in the coming decades. This is a calculated risk to make the money they can before the majority of people can grab a render of a fantasy figure and 3D print it at home with quality in durable plastic for a low cost{factoring both printer and material cost].

And here is a picture showing how much bigger Nethyrmaul is compared to Deathsleet.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 23, 2012)

A lot of people really don't seem to get what Kickstarters really are. Rather than have to go look to banks or other "investment" groups, KS's allow fans to be the investors.

So right now Reaper has 1.6 MILLION and growing in investments. Interest free, with no investors to answer to unless they fail to deliver what they promise us. All they have to do is pay us back with a bunch of mini's that I am sure will actually cost them less than $.50 each to actually make, and that difference, that "profit" is what will help them pay for all the molds they need to make. All without having to go into debt to some "investment group", a bank, or otherwise. I have no doubt the people at Reaper are absolutely giddy over all this.

Will this hurt sales for the short term? Maybe. But the long term return on this is still going to be much higher. 

In my case, I know Reaper still has a lot more mini's I want to buy even after this Kickstarter is over, and in fact, I think the excitement these mini's will generate when I hold them in my hands will encourage me to buy the others much faster than I have been over the last couple of years. So if that happens, for me and a significant number of the other 8000 "investors", Reaper will still profit off of us and our new enthusiasm from this. 

After all, I have had dozens of mini's wait years to be painted, what do I care if that number goes up to 200+? If anything I'll look at all that undone work and make myself get busy.


----------



## Zulithe (Aug 23, 2012)

So, are the reaper paints in the kickstarter a good bargain for a newbie painter? I always hear people talking up citadel paints for their quality. Will I be disappointed in the reaper paints?


----------



## S'mon (Aug 23, 2012)

As far as the medium term goes, certainly I'd expect a dip in sales after the Kickstarter batches are delivered, but I expect to be be buying plastic minis from Reaper separate from the Kickstarter, eg:

a) I'm getting giants, but I may decide I want even more giants.
b) I'm getting the Chronoscope minis, but I may decide I want additional copies of the more generic ones; same for orcs etc.
c) I want a pit fiend but not the 4-arm demon, so I'm likely going to wait until the pit fiend is available separately and my PCs are Epic; then I can likely buy the pit fiend for around the $15 it would cost me right now to get the two in Kickstarter, maybe even a bit less. 
d) I'm highly likely to buy new plastic stuff they've not included in Kickstarter; likewise I'm likely to buy some of the pay-extra minis eventually, when I need them and can get them retail on short-order rather than wait 7 months. I wouldn't pay $50 for Nethyrmaul unpainted (around £15/$22 is the most I'd consider - that's what I paid for WotC's prepainted Gargantuan Black Dragon), but I might pay $8-$10 for a cool Large mini I found I really needed, even though I didn't pay $5 to get it in the Kickstarter.
e) I love their prepainted plastics Dark Heaven Legends; if they get some of these Bones into the prepaints line I'll likely buy them over again, at a premium price.


----------



## D'karr (Aug 23, 2012)

S'mon said:


> I love their prepainted plastics Dark Heaven Legends; if they get some of these Bones into the prepaints line I'll likely buy them over again, at a premium price.




And this type of "additional" retail sale is exactly what will boost Reaper's sales.

If I got a check for 1.7 milion dollars to produce on the "future" of my company, I wouldn't worry about the "300k" I spent on shipping the "one time dividend check" to my investors.  That still leaves 1.4 Mil to work with and that "300K" is a one time cost.  

The retail sales of my future line is what would have me excited.  Instead of an expansion to my new line of 30 miniatures I just got a boost of cash to expand my line by 200+ miniatures.

I'm pretty sure that the guys at Reaper are jumping for joy right about now.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Aug 23, 2012)

About $72k to go until Vampire pledges get the Owlbear and Griffon... 14 hours ago when I was heading to bed, we'd just unlocked the Iconics II set and that goal was $250k away.

The river of cash doesn't really seem to be showing any sign of slowing down yet, does it?


----------



## Treebore (Aug 23, 2012)

Zulithe said:


> So, are the reaper paints in the kickstarter a good bargain for a newbie painter? I always hear people talking up citadel paints for their quality. Will I be disappointed in the reaper paints?





It would be very, very difficult to beat the deal on these paints. You might get lucky to find a one time opportunity at a "Going out of business sale" to beat this price. So yes, you can buy these paints knowing it would be very hard, if not impossible, to get a better deal anywhere.


----------



## D'karr (Aug 23, 2012)

Zulithe said:


> So, are the reaper paints in the kickstarter a good bargain for a newbie painter? I always hear people talking up citadel paints for their quality. Will I be disappointed in the reaper paints?






Treebore said:


> It would be very, very difficult to beat the deal on these paints. You might get lucky to find a one time opportunity at a "Going out of business sale" to beat this price. So yes, you can buy these paints knowing it would be very hard, if not impossible, to get a better deal anywhere.




Quality wise the Reaper paints are superb.  The ones in this offer have very high pigmentation which makes the colors, even when diluted, very vivid.

I like both paints, and for a newbie there will be no real difference in the quality of the paints.

The big selling point for me about the Reaper paints, when compared to the Citadel paints is the bottle.  Reaper uses a "dropper style" bottle which allows you to very accurately select how much paint you want to work with.  However, the Citadel paints use a "flip top" bottle, as of now, if I'm not mistaken. This flip top bottle end up exposing the entire paint to the elements while you are painting.  In my experience it makes them dry up a lot faster.

Unused paint that dries up in the bottle is not a value to the customer.  That's why I much prefer Reaper paints.  These are their starter sets which have a great deal of variety in colors.  If I recall correctly each of those colors by themselves comes in a 1/2 ounce bottle, and costs about $3-$4 retail.  You are getting 12 colors for $18 dollars, about half-off retail price.  I'm not sure that you can beat that price anywhere.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 23, 2012)

Zulithe said:


> So, are the reaper paints in the kickstarter a good bargain for a newbie painter? I always hear people talking up citadel paints for their quality. Will I be disappointed in the reaper paints?




Citadel used to be a high quality paint line.  Sadly the modern kind just don't hold a candle to Citadel paints of the 90s.  I find them very 'watery', diffcult to get an even coat and, for some reason, the smell of them is very strong.  

That said I haven't tried any of the Reaper line of paints but do plan to get Paint Sets 1 & 3 (imo these give you an outstanding range of colours especially if you have little to no paints currently) and for $36 for 24 bottles they are a steal.  Most model paints run twice that easily.



Reaper has also announced that after the KS ends there will be a Pledge Manager app of some sort. This will allow you to allocate your pledge dollars and, more importantly, add additional money to you pledge. While this won't count towards getting new stretch goals unlocked it will allow you to defer some of the cost to a little bit later (they plan to have all pledges allocated within 30 days of the KS close).

In other words if you can afford $1 right now in a couple of weeks you can up your pledge to $100 (or whatever) and still get all of the minis at the Vampire level + whatever bonus minis you want as well. While Reaper has stated they would much rather people pledge now they are perfectly willing to accept these additional add-ons.


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 23, 2012)

Hmm just upped my pledge again for the Hydra and have reading the above conversation about the paints I am seriously thinking about upping _again_ and getting these paints, which would easily put me in for over $300. 

I think this is a love/hate relationship with Reaper and myself right now. I love all the minis, but I hate spending a lot more money than initially planned!

This is on track to hit over $2million if it keeps going this strong and fast, makes you wonder what else they have up their sleeves!


----------



## S'mon (Aug 23, 2012)

Holy Bovine said:


> Reaper has also announced that after the KS ends there will be a Pledge Manager app of some sort. This will allow you to allocate your pledge dollars and, more importantly, add additional money to you pledge. While this won't count towards getting new stretch goals unlocked it will allow you to defer some of the cost to a little bit later (they plan to have all pledges allocated within 30 days of the KS close).
> 
> In other words if you can afford $1 right now in a couple of weeks you can up your pledge to $100 (or whatever) and still get all of the minis at the Vampire level + whatever bonus minis you want as well. While Reaper has stated they would much rather people pledge now they are perfectly willing to accept these additional add-ons.




That's not what their FAQ says, though:

_Options are additional product you can receive by increasing the amount of your Vampire or Undertaker pledge by the option amount, unless otherwise stated.

To get an Option, that is not available to all Levels, you MUST first have pledged the Vampire Level or a Level that includes the Vampire Level.

To add the Option, click the "Manage Your Pledge" button and simply increase your pledge amount by the Option amount shown.

After the project ends we will send out a survey to all backers. At that time you will be able to select the specific Options *you have funded*._

Do you have a source for them saying you can increase pledge amount later to buy more +$$ minis?


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 23, 2012)

I believe that [MENTION=463]S'mon[/MENTION] is correct here. They keep sending out updates telling everyone to pledge the amount that they want to spend to buy all their minis before the end of the KS.


----------



## Alan Shutko (Aug 23, 2012)

Here's the source.  Kickstarter Discussion Thread - Reaper Message Board - Page 167

They do not want to promote it too highly, because money added after the kickstarter ends does not unlock goals, and won't help bring in new buzz and new backers.


----------



## Alan Shutko (Aug 23, 2012)

Oops, double.


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow right now they are only $10,000 away from the $1.79 million goal. That should be hit in the next hour or so by how fast this thing is going. 

Any bets on what they will eventually end at?

I'm in for $2.3 million.


----------



## czak (Aug 23, 2012)

The griffon and the owlbear are in.  next up, ghast, lich, vampire and skeleton knight guy:


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Aug 23, 2012)

Have they given any details about what we can swap Sophie with?


----------



## D'karr (Aug 23, 2012)

MatthewJHanson said:


> Have they given any details about what we can swap Sophie with?




The Sophie miniature is a $25 "option", so you can swap it out for any of the options until you reach $25.  I'm going to swap mine out for the undead dragon, for example.  I have a friend that is swapping his for the Jabberwock and the Clockwork Dragon.


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres (Aug 23, 2012)

Traveon Wyvernspur said:


> Come to the dark side! We have cookies and amazing miniatures... you know you want to... Then go over to the thread I started about painting minis and read the advice the others posted there so that you learn how to do it like I am.



Aarrgh! I finally gave in, and went Vampire level, plus a lot of options. But I really did it for the cookies 

Now I have to make sure that my girlfriend never finds out about this... 



Treebore said:


> It would be very, very difficult to beat the deal on these paints. You might get lucky to find a one time opportunity at a "Going out of business sale" to beat this price. So yes, you can buy these paints knowing it would be very hard, if not impossible, to get a better deal anywhere.



I have never painted minis before (part of my initial hesitation to pledge in), so I included sets 1, 2 & 3 in my pledge amount. However, I'm kind of worried it won't be enough paint to all those minis...
How many sets do you think will be necessary for, at least, the basic Vampire-level minis?
I'd better go read some painting tutorials between now and next March...

Edit: Also, I've been told in another forum that this won't be possible, but I wish that the forthcoming Reaper Pledge Manager would allow to swap other minis besides the Sophie one. Myself, I couldn't care less for the Chronoscope minis, but would gladly add the Orcpocalypse set, or another one of the big ones


----------



## Mengu (Aug 23, 2012)

Dimitri Mazieres said:


> I'm kind of worried it won't be enough paint to all those minis...




It will be enough quantity of paint in each bottle, to paint for years. Don't worry about buying more sets. More colors on the other hand, are another story.


----------



## D'karr (Aug 23, 2012)

Dimitri Mazieres said:


> Aarrgh! I finally gave in, and went Vampire level, plus a lot of options. But I really did it for the cookies
> 
> Now I have to make sure that my girlfriend never finds out about this...
> 
> ...




I always "thin out" my paints when working with miniatures.  I have painted hundreds of miniatures.  There are some paints that I have barely used, and some that I have run out of.  So there is a possibility that you will run out of paint, but I would not worry about any of that right now.  Start small, don't make it more difficult for yourself.

Start practicing, and continue painting, even when the minis look unacceptable to you.  Definitely start taking a look at tutorials.  Painting is not hard, but it does require practice.  You will always be your worse critic.  Take it one or two miniatures at a time, relax, and have fun. 


-


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 23, 2012)

Dimitri Mazieres said:


> Aarrgh! I finally gave in, and went Vampire level, plus a lot of options. But I really did it for the cookies
> 
> Now I have to make sure that my girlfriend never finds out about this...




It's better to ask for forgiveness than permission!


----------



## hagor (Aug 23, 2012)

Dimitri Mazieres said:


> Aarrgh! I finally gave in, and went Vampire level, plus a lot of options. But I really did it for the cookies
> 
> Now I have to make sure that my girlfriend never finds out about this...




dito... including the significant other part (my wallet is also gently weeping right now)

My (limited) painting experience is already many years ago, but if you should only go for paint sets 1 & 3 you should also be fine (colour selection wise) (these are included in my pledge as well).

I do know that such paints really last long.

Hagor


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 23, 2012)

Dimitri Mazieres said:


> I have never painted minis before (part of my initial hesitation to pledge in), so I included sets 1, 2 & 3 in my pledge amount. However, I'm kind of worried it won't be enough paint to all those minis...
> How many sets do you think will be necessary for, at least, the basic Vampire-level minis?
> I'd better go read some painting tutorials between now and next March...




You actually use a surprisingly tiny amount of paint for each mini.  The fact that Bones don't need primer is a huge plus too.  I would worry more about having a good depth of palate than having multiples of 'high use' colours.  Especially since you won't really know what colours you're going to use the most of until you get into.

Also keep in mind that while watching tutorials is good practice is the only way to improve.  I would start painting something as soon as your paints arrive in September - Reaper does have other Bones models available.



> Edit: Also, I've been told in another forum that this won't be possible, but I wish that the forthcoming Reaper Pledge Manager would allow to swap other minis besides the Sophie one. Myself, I couldn't care less for the Chronoscope minis, but would gladly add the Orcpocalypse set, or another one of the big ones




You should check out the trade thread over on Reaper's board.  Bound to have some people interested in those Chronoscope models.  I doubt anyone is going to trade you a dragon for them but some select models that come with the Vampire level maybe.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 23, 2012)

Alan Shutko said:


> Here's the source.  Kickstarter Discussion Thread - Reaper Message Board - Page 167
> 
> They do not want to promote it too highly, because money added after the kickstarter ends does not unlock goals, and won't help bring in new buzz and new backers.




thanks!  That was the quote I was going off of.  Like Reaperbryan said though - they would much rather have you pledge what you are willing to spend now.  It's the onyl way more goals are going to open up.  The '$1 pledge then up it to $100' is an extreme example, imo, I figure you are much more likely to see people thinking - 'well I'm in for the $100 but just $25 gets me an awesome Dracolich!  I'm going for it!'.


----------



## czak (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a feeling that the pledge manager will also allow non kickstarter folks an opportunity to join the fun - but not at such a great deal.  They will be attending pax and doing a lot of paint and takes - it would be silly to say "oh, we just had a kickstarter, but you missed it, wait until march to give us money" - and reaper doesn't seem to be silly .


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 23, 2012)

In case others haven't seen this from the Reaper thread. This is the breakdown of Minis and what they are worth at retail. Just mouse-over to see what each mini is.


----------



## czak (Aug 24, 2012)

The next goal is free giants for everyone at the vampire level:


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 24, 2012)

Traveon Wyvernspur said:


> Wow right now they are only $10,000 away from the $1.79 million goal. That should be hit in the next hour or so by how fast this thing is going.
> 
> Any bets on what they will eventually end at?
> 
> I'm in for $2.3 million.




My guess is $2.5m.  If anything, I think I may be underestimating the final amount.  It is certainly rolling along at great speed now.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## D'karr (Aug 24, 2012)

$2Mil already, with 43 hours to go.  W-O-W!!!


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 24, 2012)

Olaf the Stout said:


> My guess is $2.5m.  If anything, I think I may be underestimating the final amount.  It is certainly rolling along at great speed now.
> 
> Olaf the Stout




I want it to top $3,336,371.  Why?  Because then it will be #3  on the all time Kickstarter list!  I know it can't hit #2  (over $8 million) but it would be awesome to see a small private company like Reaper get this.


----------



## Gulla (Aug 24, 2012)

Traveon Wyvernspur said:


> In case others haven't seen this from the Reaper thread. This is the breakdown of Minis and what they are worth at retail. Just mouse-over to see what each mini is.




So my Vampire 100$ gets me over 1000$ worth of minis. PLUS 26 new ones and a limited edition Sophie? 

And most of my extra money also gives me around 75% off current prices. 

I really can't afford to save more money now...


----------



## Nebten (Aug 24, 2012)

reported Lorrie447


----------



## JediSoth (Aug 24, 2012)

Gulla said:


> So my Vampire 100$ gets me over 1000$ worth of minis. PLUS 26 new ones and a limited edition Sophie?
> 
> And most of my extra money also gives me around 75% off current prices.
> 
> I really can't afford to save more money now...




And if you're like me and don't really want Sophie, you can omit her for $25 worth of more minis!


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 24, 2012)

So with 31 hours left to go we are 30k from $2.24 Million and the next stretch goal! I'm actually excited about the little guys since I don't have many halflings/gnomes to represent the players at the table and some people in my group really like playing the little ones.

Not sure if the KS will hit that $3 million mark, but I feel $2.5-$2.7 million is achievable, so probably another stretch goal or possibly two will be reached before it ends tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 24, 2012)

JediSoth said:


> And if you're like me and don't really want Sophie, you can omit her for $25 worth of more minis!




Same here.  I mean the mini is nice and all but it literally has zero chance of ever seeing any use in any game I play or run.  I'd much rather have that massive undead dragon or the Orcpocalypse or the minis case or a paint set or 4 giants and some pirates or or or....AHHHH!!


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 24, 2012)

DAMMIT I don't want to spend $100 (or more) on minis I will never paint. But... but... they're glorious, and so reasonably priced for the value.

*twitch*


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 24, 2012)

Piratecat said:


> DAMMIT I don't want to spend $100 (or more) on minis I will never paint. But... but... they're glorious, and so reasonably priced for the value.
> 
> *twitch*



  @Piratecat  ...oh yes, come on, you know you want to! Look at the value sir, over $1000 worth of wonderful minis for $100! We are at over 215 minis right now for the vampire level. Help us get more!

Edit:
So in less than 20 minutes the KS jumped up by over $10k! This is madness, mini madness!


----------



## Stumblewyk (Aug 24, 2012)

I keep refreshing the Kickstarter page, hoping for the next stretch goal.  I managed to convince most of my gaming group to throw in and help finance backing it at the Vampire level (2 of them just said "Here's $25.00, enjoy your minis," and the other guy is our other mini-painter-in-residence) and we keep watching the results and firing off happy emails as they hit each stretch goal.

Soooooo much painting goodness on the horizon.  Which reminds me.  I need new/more paint.  A lot of it, apparently.


----------



## Storminator (Aug 24, 2012)

Traveon Wyvernspur said:


> Edit:
> So in less than 20 minutes the KS jumped up by over $10k! This is madness, mini madness!




419K yesterday. Probably more today, then typically the last day of a big kickstarter is the best. They've already passed my guess from last week (2.2 M).

PS


----------



## czak (Aug 24, 2012)

Four free golems:


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 24, 2012)

Storminator said:


> 419K yesterday. Probably more today, then typically the last day of a big kickstarter is the best. They've already passed my guess from last week (2.2 M).
> 
> PS




Didn't realize that the last day is the best. My guess was 2.3M, they will hit that in the next hour or two. I think it'd be awesome to get over $3M, but we'll see! 

Those golem figs look awesome!


----------



## SnowleopardVK (Aug 24, 2012)

One of my players has already got over $150 into this. I can't afford minis myself, but she's gonna end up with a huge selection that she says she'll bring to game nights.


----------



## Perram (Aug 24, 2012)

This is getting nuts... already in for $300 myself...


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 24, 2012)

SnowleopardVK said:


> One of my players has already got over $150 into this. I can't afford minis myself, but she's gonna end up with a huge selection that she says she'll bring to game nights.




Yeah, I'm into this at just under $300 now (upped my pledge again today to get some paints). I'm done with my pledges unless something amazing that I can't live without pops up in the next couple of stretch goals.

A couple of my group members are going to help me paint these too, so with this KS and the Dwarven Adventurers I pledged to last month, I'll have nearly 300 new minis to paint. Glad they are volunteering to help me out because with that many minis it'd take me forever to do by myself!


----------



## Mengu (Aug 24, 2012)

Even for those who don't paint, there is a plethora of board game uses, here is an article. And that's not even nearly comprehensive. Many games that use tokens can use some of these minis instead. Not that there is anything wrong with unpainted minis on the RPG table, beats tokens if you ask me.


----------



## Jupp (Aug 24, 2012)

I am just thankful that they don't do any options anymore. Otherwise I'd still be there upping my pledge one more time after one more time.


----------



## czak (Aug 24, 2012)

Mengu said:


> Even for those who don't paint, there is a plethora of board game uses, here is an article. And that's not even nearly comprehensive. Many games that use tokens can use some of these minis instead. Not that there is anything wrong with unpainted minis on the RPG table, beats tokens if you ask me.




Folks are testing the range of existing PVC pipe dyes - first results suggest you should be ably to just dunk em and have coloured pawns and tokens easy peasy.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Aug 24, 2012)

Update on pledges after KS



			
				reaperbryan said:
			
		

> If you pledged Vampire/Undertaker: all prices in the PM will be exactly what is shown on the Kickstarter project page.
> 
> If your pledge does not include a Vampire or Undertaker pledge (say, you're a Skeleton, or a Liche that did not also get Vampire) then you will be allowed some of the Options, but at a higher price than the Vampire Backers were given. This is to incentivise Vampirism, not to punish you for splitting payments.




Just so everyone knows where they will stand after Saturday.


----------



## Stumblewyk (Aug 24, 2012)

One of my players just informed me that GeekDad from Wired just put up a blog post about the Kickstarter.  Hopefully that will bring in some new backers.  And bring on some more goodies for me.

...

Us.  I mean us.


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 24, 2012)

Stumblewyk said:


> One of my players just informed me that GeekDad from Wired just put up a blog post about the Kickstarter.  Hopefully that will bring in some new backers.  And bring on some more goodies for me.
> 
> ...
> 
> Us.  I mean us.



Awesome! Yeah, US.


----------



## D'karr (Aug 24, 2012)

Stumblewyk said:


> And bring on some more goodies for meeeeeee!




Was that done in your Gollum voice?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMgh_1VJFfM&feature=fvwrel]How Gollum Should've Died - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 24, 2012)

I give. I'm going in on this with a good friend, splitting the Vampire level and swapping out Sophie for a few extra options. It's WAY too good not to.


----------



## Blastin (Aug 24, 2012)

In for $200 myself......the Hydra WILL BE MINE!!!!!!!!

>and an army of other figs to cower beneath it's heads of doom.....


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 24, 2012)

Woot! Less than $38K until we get some Golems! This will probably happen in the next 2-3 hours at this rate. I can't wait to see what the next stretch goal will bring us!


----------



## Alarian (Aug 24, 2012)

Curse all of you! I had managed to not pledge this even though I had been watching it on and off since the start.  All the talk here about how much you get at the Vampire level made me fail my saving throw and I just pledged $150 at the vampire level.

Now I just have to figure out what I'm going to do with all these minis!  I had retired all my paints a few years back and had been buying pre-painted only (I actually have a case of Rise of the Runelords Pathfinder minis I'm in the process of opening sitting on the desk next to me).  Looks like I'll be re-picking up and old hobby.


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow just hit the $2.44M stretch goal! I love me some golems and the next goal at $2.84M should be achievable by tomorrow morning I'd think and really hope because those wizards are awesome layered in awesomesauce. 

Hitting $3M would be pretty dang impressive!


----------



## ShinHakkaider (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh my God. This is the most AMAZINGLY AWESOME Kickstarter EVER. 

I'm proud to have been a part of it. 

Now I'm off to clear out some more closet space for these mini's when they arrive in March.


----------



## czak (Aug 24, 2012)

So some sweet looking spellcasters and an OSR PDF. Also a mention on MTV nd at wired.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 25, 2012)

OK, I am topped out at $262, and NO MORE! I even have my wife's blessings.


----------



## rgard (Aug 25, 2012)

Just went over 2.5 million.  Simply amazing.  I'm not looking forward to explaining the packages to 'she, who must be obeyed'

In for 135.  Will up it tomorrow for additional dragons.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Yep, I finally failed my Will save and went in on this as well. In for $150 at the Vampire level. Planning on the two paint sets, picked up a jabberwocky for a friend and trying to decide what to swap Sophie out for. Tempted by the case actually, but that seems boring. But not sure how to store all of these things once I get them.


----------



## Mengu (Aug 25, 2012)

This kickstarter is a monster.

Reaper Bones Kickstart Attack: +200some vs Will (it hits unless it rolls a 1)
Hit: 100 damage and ongoing 10 damage until maximum budget reached.
Aftereffect: target takes 10 damage per round until end of campaign.
Miss: Target is depressed until end of campaign, and suffers vulnerable 10 against any future Reaper Bones Kickstart Attacks.


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 25, 2012)

IronWolf said:


> Yep, I finally failed my Will save and went in on this as well. In for $150 at the Vampire level. Planning on the two paint sets, picked up a jabberwocky for a friend and trying to decide what to swap Sophie out for. Tempted by the case actually, but that seems boring. But not sure how to store all of these things once I get them.



You could get Nethyrmaul and then just make your own case.


----------



## Riley (Aug 25, 2012)

"But Wait, There's More!"

Watching this Kickstarter is like watching a Ronco infomercial.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUR5fB1esxA]22 Minutes: But Wait There's More - YouTube[/ame](Not actually a Ronco infomercial.)


----------



## Dice4Hire (Aug 25, 2012)

Mengu said:


> This kickstarter is a monster.
> 
> Reaper Bones Kickstart Attack: +200some vs Will (it hits unless it rolls a 1)
> Hit: 100 damage and ongoing 10 damage until maximum budget reached.
> ...




Get Reaper some new dice. It missed everyone in my group!


----------



## Gulla (Aug 25, 2012)

Dice4Hire said:


> Get Reaper some new dice. It missed everyone in my group!




It still has a few attacks left. Show them the loot...


----------



## rgard (Aug 25, 2012)

Anybody know how many WotC DDMs were sold?


----------



## Dimitri Mazieres (Aug 25, 2012)

Holy Bovine said:


> You actually use a surprisingly tiny amount of paint for each mini.  The fact that Bones don't need primer is a huge plus too.  I would worry more about having a good depth of palate than having multiples of 'high use' colours.  Especially since you won't really know what colours you're going to use the most of until you get into.
> 
> Also keep in mind that while watching tutorials is good practice is the only way to improve.  I would start painting something as soon as your paints arrive in September - Reaper does have other Bones models available.



Great! I already thought that with sets 1, 2 and 3 I would have a good array of colors to start with, but I'm seriously thinking about adding set #4  to broaden it even more, and also since there are going to be quite a few sci-fi figures to paint.



Holy Bovine said:


> You should check out the trade thread over on Reaper's board.  Bound to have some people interested in those Chronoscope models.  I doubt anyone is going to trade you a dragon for them but some select models that come with the Vampire level maybe.



Unfortunately I don't think that will be an option for me, since I'm not in the US or the UK, where trading will be more likely to happen. If I could, I would gladly trade the Chronoscope and sci-fi figures for undead hordes, goblins or orcpocalypse. You know, rank & file figures for the PCs to slaughter


----------



## rgard (Aug 25, 2012)

Just hit $3,000,000.  That's 100x their initial goal.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice!  10,000% funded!

With there next goal at another 340,000... it seems hard to believe they will make that...

I would think at this point they would do better to add some high-value options to drive current pledgers to pledge more, instead of relying (seemingly) on another 3,400 New Pledges at the vampire level.

(I'm not really complaining, the free add-ons have been awesome!  But I haven't upped my pledge since the gargantuan undead dragon.)

In any case, congrats Reaper!


----------



## Jupp (Aug 25, 2012)

In the last few hours there was about 1000$ per minute in pledges. If this keeps going like that with some more then they will make that. It seems crazy but somehow possible; and I would not be surprised if they go even higher than that. 

Some days ago I said they would not reach 1.7 mil.... oh well *eats his shoes*


----------



## Alarian (Aug 25, 2012)

Currently at $3.145 Mil and the Familiar level was just "achieved" even through we're not at 3.34 yet.  They've added the next stretch goal.  It looks to be an undead dragon for an extra $10 to your vampire/undertaker pledge.


----------



## Jupp (Aug 25, 2012)

Bwaaaaa! Another option to sink money into 

STOP IT


----------



## Gulla (Aug 25, 2012)

I had to add 50$ to get the last dragons. Now I guess I have a little explaining to do, but spending money to do hobby activities with the kids is hopefully a good excuse


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 25, 2012)

So clearly if I want to sell my books, I should bundle them with free minis.


----------



## Gulla (Aug 25, 2012)

Hmm, it's getting too late. I hope I wake up and have Great Chtulu on my pledge


----------



## rgard (Aug 25, 2012)

Gulla said:


> Hmm, it's getting too late. I hope I wake up and have Great Chtulu on my pledge




It'll be tight.  

38 minutes to get 58k.  
35 minutes to get 45k.
32 minutes to get 42k.
31 minutes to get 41k.
28 minutes to get 32k.
24 minutes to get 23k.
20 minutes to get 18k.
 6 minutes to get 4k.
 5 mintues to get 3k.


----------



## Mengu (Aug 25, 2012)

They put a gun to my head and told me to put another $10 for Kaladrax Reborn... I didn't have a choice... really... promise... they made me do it.


----------



## Zulithe (Aug 25, 2012)

I know I only have myself to blame, but the last ten minutes, the entirely of kickstarter.com would not load. Kept 503ing. So... guess I missed out!

Oh well  I'll just go play guild wars 2... I don't have a gaming group now anyway T__T


----------



## Jupp (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes! It is over, thank the mother! Now I have to go and weep over my empty wallet...


----------



## jodyjohnson (Aug 25, 2012)

FOr 10 minutes there it was like the entire internet came to a halt.

Kickstarter wouldn't load.

Amazon wouldn't load.

Reaper wouldn't load.

Kicktraq wouldn't load.

And when the smoke cleared $3,429,236 and #3  Kickstarter.


----------



## zoroaster100 (Aug 26, 2012)

I added a final $5 to my pledge in the last five minutes, but I wasn't sure until the smoke cleared that the $5 increase went through Amazon, since all the folks joining or increasing their pledges caused everything to crash.  Reaper did a great job making the whole Kickstarter campaign a fun and exciting experience, watching as all the goals kept getting set and achieved.

Now I guess I better learn how to paint miniatures!  This Kickstarter is what finally caused me to decide to try.  I just bought a Reaper Learn to Paint for begginers kit at a local hobby store so I can start learning and practicing by the time I get the first batch in September.  Then I'll have to practice a lot by the time I get the big batch in March!


----------



## Alan Shutko (Aug 26, 2012)

zoroaster100 said:


> I just bought a Reaper Learn to Paint for begginers kit at a local hobby store so I can start learning and practicing by the time I get the first batch in September.




A couple folks in my gaming group, including me, got started with the learn to paint kits.  I highly recommend them! You get a great model, brushes, and some paints. 

For anyone who hasn't painted minis before, I was extremely surprised by how easy it is to get decent results just by learning a few techniques.  It's really easy to get results that look better than prepainted minis.  Then, you can either focus on speeding minis up (like my friend who paints big armies) or learning to paint them better (like me).  There's always something to learn, but every time I'm happy with what I put out.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 26, 2012)

Alan Shutko said:


> A couple folks in my gaming group, including me, got started with the learn to paint kits.  I highly recommend them! You get a great model, brushes, and some paints.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't painted minis before, I was extremely surprised by how easy it is to get decent results just by learning a few techniques.  It's really easy to get results that look better than prepainted minis.  Then, you can either focus on speeding minis up (like my friend who paints big armies) or learning to paint them better (like me).  There's always something to learn, but every time I'm happy with what I put out.




I used to think since I was "artistically dead" that there was no way I could paint mini's worth a darn. Then I got talked into  a seminar by Reynolds at Neon Con for mini painting. I won't win shows, but they look good.


----------



## Storminator (Aug 26, 2012)

Zulithe said:


> I know I only have myself to blame, but the last ten minutes, the entirely of kickstarter.com would not load. Kept 503ing. So... guess I missed out!
> 
> Oh well  I'll just go play guild wars 2... I don't have a gaming group now anyway T__T




According to this - Reaper Miniatures Bones: An Evolution Of Gaming Miniatures by Reaper Miniatures  Reaper will have a post KS pledge manager website! — Kickstarter

You can still get in on the kickstarter, but the options might be more expensive.

PS


----------



## SeprenMaelstrom (Aug 26, 2012)

It's been a hell of a ride! Totally exciting to come home and find excellent news in my email, every day! The vampire level peaked at over 200 minis. I think I convinced a friend of mine to get in on it, given the deal (he DMs and uses minis, but prepainted; the painting aspect made him wary but I think he caved! ). 

I'm so stoked for when this all really comes out. I just hope that, given shipping itself is free and I didn't directly purchase all these minis... That I don't get attacked with customs charges. Hopefully Reaper will have this stuff in Canada to start with as well!


----------



## czak (Aug 26, 2012)

They have a canadian partner (RAFM Miniatures and Games) that will be doing the shipping to Canadians, so there shouldn't be any duty.


----------



## SeprenMaelstrom (Aug 27, 2012)

czak said:


> They have a canadian partner (RAFM Miniatures and Games) that will be doing the shipping to Canadians, so there shouldn't be any duty.




Sweet! Great to know; I've gotten bitten with duty charges before (makes ordering from ThinkGeek painful for me) so that's a relief. Thanks!


----------



## UselessTriviaMan (Aug 27, 2012)

I am an ecstatically happy Vampire.

I've even been studying up on more painting techniques so I can place better minis on my gaming table next year.


----------



## Cergorach (Aug 28, 2012)

Now the six month wait starts... Must not forget to fill out the Bones manager...

Reaper is going to be busy casting up 5+ million plastic miniatures, besides their regular casting work. If Reaper already has 1/3 of it's shipments/sales in Bones miniatures, what will happen when they increase their Bones range by 1250%...


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 28, 2012)

This was by far the best KS that I've been a part of. The value for those minis in the end is unbelievable and even though I upped my pledge much more than I originally thought I would, I still think I came out way on top. I may have some 'splaning to do' when they start arriving en masse at my house though...


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 29, 2012)

Traveon Wyvernspur said:


> I may have some 'splaning to do' when they start arriving en masse at my house though...




You and me both!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 30, 2012)

Luckily we have 6 months to come up with a good excuse! 

Olaf the Stout


----------



## D'karr (Aug 30, 2012)

Olaf the Stout said:


> Luckily we have 6 months to come up with a good excuse!
> 
> Olaf the Stout





We should start a 1001 list of excuses/reasons/justifications/gifts.






-


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur (Aug 30, 2012)

Less time than 6 months as we'll be getting quite a few that are being shipped next month right? Then in March the rest are shipped out if I read it all correctly.

Anyhow, on to D'karr's idea!

1) Excuse - That's all I want(ed) for X-mas...
2) Gift idea - Flowers because it's always better to ask for forgiveness than permission!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Aug 30, 2012)

3) I won a contest!

AR


----------



## czak (Aug 30, 2012)

There's been an update about non-kickstarters getting in on the action. If you aren't a pledger, you can give reaper your email and they will hook you into the pledge manager when it goes live:

http://www.reapermini.com/ks/


----------

